# Dog Treats I Made Tonight...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Since Aaden, the Beagle, is allergic to just about everything, I found this cookie dough that he could eat: K9 Cookie Dough. We got the Pawsitively Pumpkin. He LOVES it! I am so glad I found something he could eat. 









I really just wanted to try out the cookie cutters. :brownbag: 

(BTW, I HATE baking and I especially HATE making roll out cookies, but somehow for the dogs, I just don't mind! LOL  )


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome job! THey look adorable and scrumptious. I'll have to check them out. Our Malt is allergic to everything too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

oh wow that is neat..You know i have been meaning to ask about what one could give the puppy for a treat or something..I haven't given sugar anything only one kind of treat that seems to make her poo alittle soft.

I don't want to start feeding her off the table or to get her to bed while we are eating but just puppy chow don't seem like enough for her to eat at almost 6 months old but tht is what my vet said to keep her on..

I have noticed you all feed your fluffs carrotts?? is that lik the little carrotts raw or what?? lol..I would love any suggestions but i think those snackes made are just as cute as cute can be.

thanks or any suggestions
sugars mom


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... cute idea with the cookie cutters!  I can tell these were made with love... sigh :heart:


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Great job they look great I bet your guys loved them!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you know what the ingredients are?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 11 2008, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618217


> Do you know what the ingredients are?[/B]


Organic Quinoa Oat Flour, Organic Oatmeal, Organic Pumpkin, Organic Unrefined Coconut Oil, Organic Cinnamon, Organic Nutmeg, Spring Water. *No Preservatives, Salt or Sugar*

Guaranteed Anaylasis:
Crude Protein 9.86% (min)
Crude Fat 9.74% (min)
Crude Fiber 2.5% (max)
Moisture 9.37% (max)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Those are so cute Nicole!!!! Geeeesh, sewing, baking, what's next, gardening? Holy Cow!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Aug 11 2008, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618424


> Those are so cute Nicole!!!! Geeeesh, sewing, baking, what's next, gardening? Holy Cow! [/B]


OHMIGOSH, did you read the e-mail I just sent you? ROFLMAO!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yummmmm!!! They look delish!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Those are so cute!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

They look fantastic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Those look so good......I think I'm getting hungry :brownbag:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job! :aktion033: Those treats are so cute!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yum-they look good enough to eat  Great job! I'm the same way...not much into baking but I love making treats for Kosmo 'cause he loves them so much! I love the cut outs :aktion033: And of course-love the plate


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

They look great...I am always meaning to do some baking mfor my two.


----------

